# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Παρεμβολές cctv κάμερας

## shop

Καλησπέρα σας!  Έχει 30 περίπου μέτρα η μια κάμερα cctv από το καταγραφικό  σε μια εγκατάσταση που έκανα, και έχει συνδεθεί με καλώδιο UPT το οποίο για την πλήρη ενημέρωση σας  περνά και μέσα από το κουτί (μονάδα) του συναγερμού. Έχω εικόνα αλλά με παρεμβολές (κυλιόμενες οριζόντιες γραμμές) μου είπαν για κάτι φιλτρακια τα οποία τα πήρα και τα τοποθέτησα στις 2 άκρες του UPT, Μειώθηκαν η παρεμβολές αλλά δεν εξαφανίστηκαν όπως με διαβεβαίωναν. Η άλλες 3 που σύνδεσα ομοαξονικό δείχνουν ‘καμπάνα’. Έχετε καμία πρόταση γιατί είναι μεγάλη φασαρία να το αλλάξω με ομοαξονικό αγαπητή μου φίλη? Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## chrisrigas

πιστευω οτι αν δεν βαλεις ομοαξονικο δεν θα γινει κατι

----------


## shop

Υπάρχει εκδοχή τα φιλτρακια που εγκατέστησα να είναι μην είναι και τόσο καλά? Υπάρχουν ποιότητες? Η λόγο τις απόστασης των 30 μέτρων UPT δεν φιλτράρουν?

----------


## chrisrigas

η καμερα ειναι αναλογικη η ψηφιακη?

----------


## shop

Αυτά είναι τα στοιχεία τις κάμερας Χρήστο!

----------


## vasilimertzani

Φιλτρακια εννοεις balun?
Επισης που ειναι βιδωμενη η καμερα?

----------


## shop

Ναι τα συγκεκριμένα. Και Είναι βιδωμένη σε ξύλο.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Ναι τα συγκεκριμένα. Και Είναι βιδωμένη σε ξύλο.


κανε μια δοκιμη να την γειωσεις καπου.

----------


## shop

Καλή σκέψη σου Βασίλη θα το κάνω το απόγευμα. Έχει μια σιδερό κολόνα δίπλα το υπόστεγο που την έχω βάλει. Με ένα σύρμα λέω πρόχειρα να την γειώσω και εάν  ‘κάτσει’ την μεταφέρω στην σιδερό κολόνα. Αν και νομίζω ότι δεν θα ‘γλυτώσω’ το ομοαξονικό διότι το UPT είναι απλωμένο παράλληλα με του ρεύματος. ιδωμεν…..

----------


## mrpatentas

!!!!!!!!

----------

